

My Nan Tries Windows 8 For The First Time (video) - acqq
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxmIsv88xO4

======
zephjc
Non-obvious/invisible click and mouseover regions are probably my single
biggest beef with Win 8. Just terrible.

